# Mullet



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Caught about 50 big roe mullet last night within a couple of hours


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

where and with what? net, fishing with rod, wading?

jack


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Never hurd of a mullet from a fishing pole:confused1:


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

lol yeah i caught them from ft pickens pier with a net


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

There's been alot of mullet coming through Pickens !! Nice catch

Scott


----------



## pistos008 (May 3, 2010)

Actually, my great-grandmother was near legendary for catching buckets of mullet on balls of twine, 5 or so hooks baited with her own dough mix. Would'nt have believed it if I had'nt of been there. Mullet will bite a hook if properly motivated.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a post in Brackish and Fresh Water Q's and A's about mullet biting on rod and reels for anyone that is interested. Its call "Mullet on rod and reel"


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats on he Mullet catch..... Nice job....


----------



## Mullet Master (Jun 24, 2008)

That's not fishin' that's catchin'!
Nice job!


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Best eatin mullet are between 12-16 inches in my view. Also, the silver mullet are my fav. Less dark meat than the black mullet. Also smaller in size.


----------

